# Do tadpoles stop eating?



## Wyofrogs (Sep 25, 2011)

So I have my first tadpole, and I was wondering if at certain point in their development they stop eating and just absorb the tail for nutrition. It has just sprouted its front legs and looks great, no sign of SLS or any deformities, but I've heard that at this point they stop eating to change the structures of their mouths. Im a little worried about putting food in and fouling the water, but Im also worried about not feeding him... of course. Any help would be great.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As soon as they pop their front legs, they stop eating and rely on absorbing the tail for nutrition. When the tail is gone they will soon start taking fruit flies, springtails, and isopods.


----------

